# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 v1.11.03 is out: support for ZTE Avea inTouch 4

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.11.03 is out!*   1. We are pleased to announce the *World’s first Unlock / Repair IMEI* support for:  *♦ ZTE Avea inTouch 4
♦ ZTE Blade V220* (test mode)  How to: dial **983*87274#* and select "*ADB+Diag*" in the rooted phone.
Once that is done, follow the instructions in the 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to proceed to service procedure.  2.We have expanded the list of devices that support 
Yoda service method with the following models:  *♦ Digicel DL750* (MT6572) *♦ GIONEE IQ275* (MT6573)  3. New firmware versions have been uploaded 
in the fast *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* database:  *♦ Blu dash 3.5:* Q106_R16_SSIM_CLARO_0.0.1 *♦ ZTE T96:*  TEL_AU_P622C7V1.0.1B02-S *♦ ZTE B790:* BOOST_AU_P752A20V1.0.0B03 *♦ ZTE Z432:* VENE_Z432V1.0.4B01-DS[/SIZE][/COLOR]  4.Smart-Clip2 root solution: 
the list of devices that are supported by the "Autodetect" feature has been updated  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

